# Squash court



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi!

It is me again, good morning.

I still continue to find my place. I try to find the building in Marina with squash court 1BR around 45-55k. It seems to be only 2 building in this range.

Marina Crown and Marina View.

Do you guy have any idea for more buildings in this area? I work in JAFZ. So, marina or JLT will be the good location for me.

But I can not find squash court in JLT buidling after read many and many posts.

I am looking forward for your inputs. Have to finalize place by mid of this month.
Thank you very much and have a nice day.
Ae


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Liwa Heights in JLT has a squash court but is not in your budget.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------

